# Need a work -around for TV2 [ PLEASE]



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
New to dbs, got here by trying to search down the working answer to a problem with TV2 on a 222k.

The coax input on my crt may be faulty, as part of the left side of the screen is bleeding light and the picture is grainy.

Now, it also has 2 rca inputs [ one is hooked up to a dvd player, the other was hooked up to a dtv standard reciever.] Both have very good picture quality.

I need to convert the coax to rca to use one of the rca inputs. The question is what to run it through to do this. vcr doesn't work. Is there a device for me out there?

I've looked for an answer here and other forums. Since this forum deals directly with the 222k. maybe someone here has found the work-around.

thanks to any and all that reply!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

VCR should work.

Set VCR tuner to channel output from TV2 and use audio and video outputs from VCR.

I used to use VCR with my old Dish 310 and passed picture/sound to TV through composite/RCA connections.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Make sure you distinguish between CATV and UHF modulation on the ViP222K. The receiver can do either and most VCRs can as well, but they both have to be working the same modulation scheme.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

This should help:

http://www.ambery.com/cocatvtorcav.html


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

The VCR should work, you need to make sure the TV is on the proper input for the VCR (connected with RCA cables), then make sure that the VCR's channel is set to the modulated channel. If the VCR goes to channel 73, put it on that, if not, put it on 60 and make sure the modulator setup at TV1 matches (menu-6-1-5). If the modulator for TV2 is set to air, the channels defaults to 60, cable defaults to 73.

edit* - I realized you said a VCR would not work, so you may need the other piece of equipment (unless you have a DVD player that may do the trick).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Well - your other work around would be to run 1 or 2 more cables (depending if you want stereo or not) , and move the RF connection to the yellow video connection and use RCA cables from the 222 to TV2.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

the only reason I said vcr wouldn't work is I tried it, but I think I didn't set it up the way you guys indicated.

I'm a bit confused about the "modulation" directions, I know tv2 is set up on uhf, [ channel is set to 73 on tv] will I get all the channels, or does the vcr restrict that? Will my remote [ #2] still operate the tv?

to scooper, the reciever is in my living room and tv2 is on second floor, the long run makes that not doable, I don't think rca cables come quite that long![coax runs from basement to attic then dropped down]

to koji68, I will bookmark that page, if all else fails, [ tryin to save a few bucks here]

Matt: what do you mean modulator set up on tv1 "matches" [ menu 6-1-5 ] ?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The TV2 modulator can output as an off-air or as a cable channel. Your VCR (or TV) tuner can likely also be set to look for off-air or cable. They have to match.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

satcrazy said:


> Hi,
> 
> the only reason I said vcr wouldn't work is I tried it, but I think I didn't set it up the way you guys indicated.
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the "modulation" directions, I know tv2 is set up on uhf, [ channel is set to 73 on tv] will I get all the channels, or does the vcr restrict that? Will my remote [ #2] still operate the tv?


Using OTA settings - you can select any channel from 21 - ?, cable has a slightly different number range, but the actual frequencies are very close to the same. Just make sure that both TV2 RF output mode and channel match the mode and channel of the VCR.



satcrazy said:


> to scooper, the reciever is in my living room and tv2 is on second floor, the long run makes that not doable, I don't think rca cables come quite that long![coax runs from basement to attic then dropped down]


I didn't think so, even when I didn't know your distance considerations. what you do in this case is make your own, so if you had 3 RG6 / RG59 cables between the receiver and that other TV - then at Radio Shack you can get adapters that turn the F-connectors into RCA. Works pretty well.



satcrazy said:


> to koji68, I will bookmark that page, if all else fails, [ tryin to save a few bucks here]
> 
> Matt: what do you mean modulator set up on tv1 "matches" [ menu 6-1-5 ] ?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

VCR works like a charm. Just had to set it to 73 to match the "modulation" set up.

Remote for tv2 no issue. works fine.

Picture as clear as could be. Recommend this set up for tv2 if you have issues with tv, or a long run, etc...

One more thing, the vcr I'm using is a mitsubishi stereo, tried another I had [ cheaper model] but the PQ was not as good, so that makes a difference also.[ at least for me]

cheers,
and thanks again to everyone who replied


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response. Glad that you were able to figure it out, please post here if you have any other questions. (The answer for the question you asked me was make sure the VCR and TV2 modulator setup matched).


----------

